# Army Ranger Cameron (Cam) Thomas



## Centermass (Apr 28, 2017)

The second Army Ranger killed in action in the Nangarhar Province in Afghanistan has been identified as Army Ranger Cam Thomas.

Fairmont Principal Tyler Alexander said he has not received official notification, but students have been talking about Thomas and staff have asked him about the alum. “I have had nothing official come to me from the family,” Alexander said. “I would offer my condolences to the family.” While in high school, Thomas was an athlete, notably a swimmer.

“It’s sad,” the principal said. “But we respect what he chose to do to fight for our country, to provide us with an opportunity to have what we have.”

The soldiers were taking part in a lengthy raid supported by airstrikes from U.S. warplanes and targeting the Islamic State group in Nangarhar province, Capt. Jeff Davis, a Pentagon spokesman, told the Associated Press.  A number of Islamic State fighters have been engaging in a long-running battle with Afghanistan security forces in the Achin district.

Link

*Recognizing that I volunteered as a Ranger, fully knowing the hazards of my chosen profession*

May God welcome you with open arms Brother.


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 28, 2017)

RIP. RLTW


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2017)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Apr 28, 2017)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 28, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 28, 2017)

RIP, RLTW.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 28, 2017)

The Man! RIP


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Rest in peace.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 28, 2017)

Rest in peace, warrior. Thank you for your service.


----------



## TeeJay (Apr 28, 2017)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 28, 2017)

May you feast in the halls of Valhalla.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 28, 2017)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 29, 2017)

Tragic.   Godspeed!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 29, 2017)

Till Valhalla Ranger...

M.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 29, 2017)

Rest In Peace Ranger


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 30, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 30, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## DZ (Aug 30, 2017)

I went to SFAS with Cam. I was in SUT when he passed, so I'm just now finding out. Gone too soon. He was a great guy. RIP.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 30, 2017)

RIP Ranger.


----------

